# Stilleben erstellen?



## Sith-Urs (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo, da ich neu bin erstma das kurz wichtigste:

-Marc
-Zeichnegern
-Besitze PS CS
-Arbeite seit einem jahr mit Photoshop
----------------------

Nun zu meiner Frage, hab in Kunst eine aufgabe bekommen ein Stilleben zu erstellen mit Dingen die mir Persönlich wichtig sind, oder die ich als Positiv empfinde und aus Dingen die ich als Negativ empfinde.

Die sache ist die ich hab mir paar gegenstände rausgesucht:
-Snowboard
-Gitarre (ibanez rg320)
-Monitor
-Bett  

das sind so meine Positiven 

Negativ:
-Zigaretten
-Bücher

Ich bin wie folgt vorgegenangen,  ich hab erstma alle gegenstände fotographiert uum sie erstma alle zu haben, dann hab ich mir eine Komposition  überlegt, damit es auch ausagekräftig ist, hab dann versucht mit Bleistift zu zeichnen. Allerdings kam ich damit nicht zurecht. 
Ich hab meine Lehrerin gefragt ob ich das den nicht am PC machen dürfte, sie war begesitert. und jo nun sitz ich hier und bekomme es nicht hin ein Stilleben anzufertigen, allerdings sind mir keine vorgaben gemacht ich kann tun und lassen was ich will und darstellen wie ichs will.

Hat einer vielleicht eine idee wie ich das angehe und wie ichs ambesten in photoshop umsetze


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo Marc und erstmal herzlich Willkommen.

Zunächst muss ich Dir mal eine Frage stellen. Wie willst Du ein Stillleben auf dem PC umsetzen, wenn Du es noch nicht mal mit dem Stift schaffst? Grafikprogramme erfüllen meiner Meinung die ausführende  und sicher teilweise auch bessere Visualisierung der eigenen Gedanken und Vorstellungen von einer Welt. Wenn also keine Gedanken und Bilder im Kopf sind, wird es mit viel Geduld und Arbeit verbunden sein, so etwas auf dem PC umzusetzen - Stichwort Zufallsprodukte. 
Auch wenn Dir mein Post sicher nicht materiell weitergebracht hat, aber ich wollte damit eigentlich nur sagen, dass es keineswegs einfach ist, mal so eben eine digitale Grafik aus dem Ärmel zu schütteln, weil man es mit dem Stift nicht schafft bzw. auch noch keine Ideen im Kopf hat.

Vielleicht noch ein kleiner Tip: Auch wenn Du das mit dem Stift nicht so hinbekommst, aber die grobe Struktur und Aufteilung kann man sich skizzieren, das hilft ungemein.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## Sith-Urs (4. Juli 2004)

also ne idee hab ich  . Und zwar ungefähr so:

ICh will n riesen raum der weit nach hinten läuft. im vordergrund n stück vom Bett  auf dem sollten alle anderen gegenstände plaziert sein, 
Den Raum stell ich mir dunkel vor  und die Positiven gegenstände sollten wärme ausdrücken dazu hab ich mir überlegt diese farblich zu lassen und die negativen SW. Sogesehen ist es ein recht übersichtliches bild in meinem Kopf, hoffe das ich es erklären konnte,

Achja die ganzen gegenstände liegen in einer linie , oder im Dreieck. 

MIt Farben bin ich einfahc nciht geschickt genug um das umzusetzen, wenn ich mit farben male kann das mein kleiner Cousin aus dem Kinder garten genau so.

Udn nur mit Bleistift will ichs auch nicht erstellen, kann ich zwar aber nicht meinen Vorstellungen ensprehcend. Lösung=PS kann ich mäßig mit umgehen hab nur probleme meine Ideen umzusetzen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Juli 2004)

Na das klingt schon mal nach einem Konzept 
Dann fotografier doch einen Raum oder such bei Google das passende Motiv und versehe es mit Deinen o.g. Objekten.
Leider verstehe ich dennoch Dein Problem noch nicht. Hast Du Probleme mit der Farbwahl, mit der Umsetzung (also wie man die Objekte anordnet, färbt und so)...?

Wenn Du etwas angefertigt hast und/ oder nicht weiterkommst, dann lass es uns wissen und wir können Dir konkret helfen.


----------



## Sith-Urs (4. Juli 2004)

genau so hab mir das auch überlegt, nur die verbindung der Objekte fällt mir schwer, es echt ausehen zu lassen, damit mein ich ich hab bei mir zuhaus n bett  aber es ist zu klein um die objekte draufzulegen , u nd da steck ich halt grad fest


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Juli 2004)

Etwas mehr Kreativität bitte 
Du hast doch sicher einen Keller oder einen anderen großen Raum in Deiner Nähe. Positioniere Deine Objekte dort und drück ab 
Andere Möglichkeit: einen großen Raum (Scheune, Speicher, Industriehalle...) fotografieren und nachträglich am PC die Objekte importieren.

Nochwas zum Nachtisch:
1.) bitte achte weiterhin auf die Netiquette (u.A. Groß- und Kleinschreibung), das ging anfangs besser bei Dir 
2.) bitte nur noch konkrete Fragen zu einem Problem stellen, Eigeninitiative ist angesagt. Wenn Du bei einem speziellen PS-Problem nicht weiterkommst, kannst Du das gern schildern, aber "nur die verbindung der Objekte fällt mir schwer" ist mir persönlich zu schwammig und ich kann nix damit anfangen.

Gruss


----------



## Sith-Urs (4. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TerrorALF _
> *Etwas mehr Kreativität bitte
> Du hast doch sicher einen Keller oder einen anderen großen Raum in Deiner Nähe. Positioniere Deine Objekte dort und drück ab
> Andere Möglichkeit: einen großen Raum (Scheune, Speicher, Industriehalle...) fotografieren und nachträglich am PC die Objekte importieren.
> ...


Ok, dann hab ich ein Problem, ein raum bekomm ich schon igrendwie Fotographiert, allerdings werd ich kaum mein Bett und die restlichen Objekte dort hin tragen können. Sprich variante zwei. Dann werd ich wie ich mich kenne mit dem Schatten Probleme haben. Dann siehts bei mir meist so dahin geklatscht aus. Gibts dazu irgendein Tip?




> _Original geschrieben von TerrorALF _
> *
> Nochwas zum Nachtisch:
> 1.) bitte achte weiterhin auf die Netiquette (u.A. Groß- und Kleinschreibung), das ging anfangs besser bei Dir
> ...



1.) Ai, das Problem mit der Groß- und Kleinschreibung hab ich immer, da kann ich nicht viel gegen tun. So versau ich mir auch immer selbst meine Klausur Noten in der Schule, hatte in der letzten Klausur (Deutsch) ne 1- das 
"-" nur wegen meiner Groß- und Kleinschreibung, deswegen entschuldige ich mich hiermit schon mal im Vorraus, ist halt so ne macke von mir.

2.) Jap, das sagt meine Freundin auch immer, das ich einfach mal konkret sein soll und nicht immer Drum herum Sprechen und die aussagen dann zu allgemein gehalten bzw,. Unverständlich forumuliert sind , wie auch bei punkt 1 werd ich mich bemühen mich zu bessern


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sith-Urs _
> *Dann siehts bei mir meist so dahin geklatscht aus. Gibts dazu irgendein Tip?*


Was hälst Du davon, die Objekte (Snowboard, Monitor, Gitarre) auf das Bett zu legen und das dann zu fotografieren und anschließend die gesamte Komposition in den Raum zu "zeichnen"? Dann hast Du zum einen nur einen Schatten zu realisieren (kannst ja auch den Natürlichen vom Bett als Anhangspunkt benutzen) und zum anderen brauchst Du dann das Zeug nicht in der Weltgeschichte umhertragen 

Bei den negativen Sachen kannst Du ja genauso vorgehen.



> _Original geschrieben von Sith-Urs _
> *wie auch bei punkt 1 werd ich mich bemühen mich zu bessern*


Fein. 
Es erleichtert ungemein den Lesefluss, wenn man auf korrekte Schreibweise achtet.


----------

